# Rauschen beim Spielen, Problem des Headsets oder der Soundkarte?



## TheSuperNova (22. April 2014)

Kann sich jemand erklären, warum ich bei meinem Headset,
einem Turtle Beach Ear Force x12, wenn ich es an meinen
Pc anschließe beim zocken, immer ein Rauschen auf dem
Headset habe, welches teilweise auch den In-game Sound
übertönt, höre? Falls es wichtig ist, es ist an die
Onboard Soundkarte vom MSI-Z87-G43 angeschlossen,
und das Rauschen tritt wirklich nur auf wenn ich spiele. 
Jetzt ist meine Frage natürlich ob dies an einer mangelhaften Abschirmung des Headsets liegt oder ein Problem der Soundkarte ist?
Hoffe jemand hier hat eine Antwort, Danke.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. April 2014)

War es denn mit anderen Headsets genauso?
Funktioniert das Headset an einer anderen Quelle ohne rauschen?


----------



## TheSuperNova (22. April 2014)

Ich kann dieses Rauschen nur hören, wenn ich ein Spiel wie zum Beispiel Counter Strike: Global Offensive spiele, also nur wenn ich spiele, im Idle habe ich dieses Rauschen nicht.
Wenn ich das Headset beispielsweise an mein Handy anschließe ist dort auch kein Rauschen zu vernehmen.

Vllt hilft es wenn ich hinzufüge, dass mein Rechner mit Cs:GO nicht ausgelastet ist, denn ich habe eine gtx770 SC, und einen i5-4670k


----------



## Jeanboy (22. April 2014)

Meine erste Frage?

Funktionieren andere Kopfhörer/Headsets einwandfrei?


----------



## TheSuperNova (22. April 2014)

Ich habe bereits andere Kopfhörer (In-Ear vom Handy) angeschlossen, und bei diesen habe ich das Rauschen so gut wie gar nicht mehr gehört.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. April 2014)

Es war aber da?

Dann liegt das Problem wahrscheinlich am Onboard Sound, passt auch zur Schilderung, dass es bei Spielen => Last auftritt


----------



## Blingjo (22. April 2014)

Also generel sei gesagt eine interne Soundkarte hat halt so seine vorteile. 
Gerade in der heutigen Welt ist es schon ein muss eine interne Soundkarte zu haben.
Jedes Spiele Update bringt auch einige Sound Engine mit sich, die eine Soundkarte viel besser Verarbeiten kann als Onboard Sk.
Rauschen hat man Häufig (meistens) mit Onboard Sound da diese minderwertig sind. 
Eine Soundkarte hält auch Locker 8-10 Jahre 
Sollte einem einleuchten, das Problem wirst du sonst nicht beheben können.
Es steht auch hinten auf der Rückseite des Spiels, Sounkarte! DirectX 9.0 c Kompatible z.b.s oder nur Sounkarte. Was auf so ziemlich mitlerweile auf allen Games steht. 
Und damit sind keine Onboard Sk gemeint.

Lg


----------



## Jeanboy (22. April 2014)

Blingjo schrieb:


> Es steht auch hinten auf der Rückseite des Spiels, Sounkarte! DirectX 9.0 c Kompatible z.b.s oder nur Sounkarte. Was auf so ziemlich mitlerweile auf allen Games steht.
> Und damit sind keine Onboard Sk gemeint
> 
> Lg



Jetzt hör doch mal mit dem Quatsch auf   

Überall verbreitest du diesen Mist, ist doch gar nicht mehr zu glauben 


Damit ist natürlich auch der Onboard Sound gemeint und der Müll mit DirectX 9.0c kompatibel ist einfach nur Schwachsinn, Unfug, stimmt nicht und ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen!
Schon vor 5-10 Jahren war so ziemlich jede Karte DirectX kompatibel, heutzutage werden die Berechnungen sowieso von der CPU übernommen, also ist das Thema Schnee von vorgestern
und selbst damals kein wirklich großes Thema gewesen.

Die Zeiten, wo eine dedizierte Soundkarte die CPU Last verringert hat, sind vorbei!
Versteh das jetzt endlich mal


----------



## orca113 (22. April 2014)

Kannst du die Graka mal in nen anderen Port stecken? Hast du evtl. zwei PCIe Ports für die Graka?


----------



## TheSuperNova (22. April 2014)

So habe die Graka jetzt in den andern PCIe Slot gepackt, das Rauschen ist dennnoch da, allerdings etwas leiser und heller.
Dennoch keine wirkliche Verbesserung.


----------



## Blingjo (22. April 2014)

Das ist kein mist den ich Überall wie du sagst Erzähle. Das ist eine API Schnittstelle genau wie für Grafikkarten und dort ist der Punkt, dafür gibt es auch sachen die ein Cpu garnicht schaft. Das kann nur eine Soundkarte schaffen deswegen empfehle ich jedem Gamer eine Interne Sk.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. April 2014)

TheSuperNova schrieb:


> So habe die Graka jetzt in den andern PCIe Slot gepackt, das Rauschen ist dennnoch da, allerdings etwas leiser und heller.
> Dennoch keine wirkliche Verbesserung.



Dann wirst du um eine dedizierte Soundkarte nicht herumkommen, außer du möchtest dein Mainboard zurückschicken 


@ Blingjo

DirectX 9 war vor 12 Jahren!!!!
Seit 2007 gibt es nur noch XAudio2 in DirectX, sodass JEGLICHE Berechnungen von der CPU gemacht werden.

Ich möchte dir ja nicht widersprechen, dass eine Soundkarte für Games gar nicht mal so schlecht ist,
ABER sie entlastet weder die CPU noch ist sie essenziell oder sonstwas.
Lediglich für eine bessere Klangkulisse von Nöten und ob intern oder extern ist sowas von egal.


----------



## TheSuperNova (22. April 2014)

Reicht denn auch eine externe Soundkarte?


----------



## Jeanboy (22. April 2014)

TheSuperNova schrieb:


> Reicht denn auch eine externe Soundkarte?


 
Hast du eine? 

Eine externe Soundkarte wäre sogar besser, denn eine interne Soundkarte könnte genauso Störgeräusche haben


----------



## TheSuperNova (22. April 2014)

Nein, aber ich würde mir eine von csl kaufen.
Link: http://www.amazon.de/CSL-Soundkarte...1398199414&sr=8-3&keywords=externe+Soundkarte

Was hältst du von der Soundkarte?


----------



## Jeanboy (22. April 2014)

Wird wahrscheinlich schlechter als der ALC1150 sein (die Soka auf deinem Mainboard),
wobei das bei deinem Turtle Beach sowieso nicht von Relevanz sein wird, da dein Headset limitiert.


Vielleicht noch eher das Teil: Creative Sound Blaster Play!, USB 1.1 (70SB114000002) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TheSuperNova (22. April 2014)

Also vom Preis her, bin ich bereit bis 30€ auszugeben, kannst du eine Empfehlung aussprechen?


----------



## Jeanboy (22. April 2014)

TheSuperNova schrieb:


> Also vom Preis her, bin ich bereit bis 30€ auszugeben, kannst du eine Empfehlung aussprechen?


 
30 Euro sind für dein Headset eigentlich viel zu viel, da wäre es sinnvoller erstmal auf bessere Hörer zu sparen 
Das Creative Sound Blaster Play! würde sicher reichen.


Mal davon abgesehen wäre eine interne DGX P/L mäßig am besten, aber evtl. rauscht diese auch, das kann ich dir nicht versprechen.

Intern: ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Extern: ASUS Xonar U3, USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TheSuperNova (22. April 2014)

Hast du denn ein Headset welches du mir empfehlen kannst? 

Ja die gleiche Befürchtung habe ich auch mit der internen Soundkarte, dass das Rauschen sich kein bisschen verbessert.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. April 2014)

TheSuperNova schrieb:


> Hast du denn ein Headset welches du mir empfehlen kannst?
> 
> Ja die gleiche Befürchtung habe ich auch mit der internen Soundkarte, dass das Rauschen sich kein bisschen verbessert.


 
Ist immer eine Sache des Budgets...

Um 100 Euro wäre diese Kombi perfekt:

QPAD QH-85 Gaming Headset schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+
ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ich würde die DGX wenigstens mal ausprobieren, immerhin sind es andere Leiterbahnen etc.
P/L mäßig einfach deutlich besser als jede externe Soundkarte unter 70 Euro



Falls du mehr ausgeben willst, gäbe es ab etwa ~150 Euro sehr gute Hörer, die auch sehr lange halten (du kannst die mit ein bisschen Pflege 10 Jahre nutzen),
genauso gäbe es auch paar Teile um 50 Euro zu empfehlen, die besser als dein Turtle Beach sind


----------



## DOcean (22. April 2014)

steckt das Headset vorne oder hinten am PC?

ich hatte Störgeräusche wenn ich das Headset vorne angeschlossen habe, hinten gabs keine Probleme, jetzt nutze ich eine 5€ USB Sound"karte" fürs headset (macht eh nur TS und so)


----------



## orca113 (23. April 2014)

TheSuperNova schrieb:


> Also vom Preis her, bin ich bereit bis 30€ auszugeben, kannst du eine Empfehlung aussprechen?


 
Ich schwöre auf eine Creative X-FI Titanium. Die gibts gebraucht immer mal wieder. Hatte mir jetzt zweimal ein solches Modell gebraucht geholt (für zwei PCs) und bin super zufrieden. Einmal habe ich 225€ gezahlt und einmal hier im Forum aber ich weiss net mehr wieviel die war. Um die 30€

http://www.amazon.de/Creative-Blast...8&qid=1398236848&sr=1-3&keywords=xfi+titanium

Zum probieren? Warum nicht?


----------



## Knäcke (23. April 2014)

Ne X-Fi würde ich mir, ob des Alters, nicht mehr kaufen. Habe zwar selber noch eine X-FI Titanium im Zweitrechner und sie ist auch keine schlachte Karte, aber mittlerweile doch ein wenig antiquiert. Lieber zur vorgeschlagenen Asus greifen.


----------



## TheSuperNova (23. April 2014)

Könnte es mir denn passieren, dass ich wenn ich eine interne Soundkarte einbaue, genau das gleiche Rauschen auftritt wie momentan mit der Onboard-Soundkarte?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (23. April 2014)

Kommt darauf an wenn die Soundkarte keine Abdeckung hat kann es sein das es wieder zu einem Rauschen kommt muss aber nicht. Bei Karten die eine Abdeckung mitbringen wie beispielsweise diese hier Asus Xonar Esssence darf sowas eigentlich nicht auftreten. Ich selbst betreibe allerdings selbst eine Asus Xonar DGX direkt neben meiner Grafikkarte und habe bisher kein Rauschen. Probier es aus.


----------



## TheSuperNova (23. April 2014)

Ich denke ich werde mir dann auch eine Asus Xonar DGX kaufen.

Ich danke euch allen für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Jeanboy (23. April 2014)

Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wenn die Soundkarte keine Abdeckung hat kann es sein das es wieder zu einem Rauschen kommt muss aber nicht. Bei Karten die eine Abdeckung mitbringen wie beispielsweise diese hier Asus Xonar Esssence darf sowas eigentlich nicht auftreten.



Nope^^

So ein EMI Schild ist mehr Marketing und Aussehen als dass es einen Nutzen hat


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (23. April 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> So ein EMI Schild ist mehr Marketing und Aussehen als dass es einen Nutzen hat


Ach so das wusste ich nicht wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## orca113 (24. April 2014)

Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Ach so das wusste ich nicht wieder was dazu gelernt



Ja ist zu 95% nur der Optik geschuldet. Technisch gesehen in Punkto Abschirmung fraglich. Glaube in einer PCGH wurde ähnliches bei einem Soundkarten Test auch mal beschrieben.


----------



## jamie (24. April 2014)

Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wenn die Soundkarte keine Abdeckung hat kann es sein das es wieder zu einem Rauschen kommt muss aber nicht. Bei Karten die eine Abdeckung mitbringen wie beispielsweise diese hier Asus Xonar Esssence darf sowas eigentlich nicht auftreten. Ich selbst betreibe allerdings selbst eine Asus Xonar DGX direkt neben meiner Grafikkarte und habe bisher kein Rauschen. Probier es aus.


 
Ich muss dir leider auch wiedersprechen. Ich hatte Störgeräusche bis Meppen, weshalb ich jetzt alles über mein (externes) Interface laufen lasse.


----------



## TheSuperNova (24. April 2014)

Ist denn eine externe oder eine interne Soundkarte zu empfehlen?


----------



## jamie (24. April 2014)

Ich würde eine externe bevorzugen. Du kannst sie überall mit hinnehmen. Du hast nicht die Gefahr von Störgeräuschen. Und ich mag Potis lieber als virtuelle Regler.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (24. April 2014)

jamie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss dir leider auch wiedersprechen. Ich hatte Störgeräusche bis Meppen, weshalb ich jetzt alles über mein (externes) Interface laufen lasse.


ich bin froh das ich keine habe muss meine dgx direkt neben der Grafikkarte betreiben hab schon schiß gehabt das sie Störgeräusche macht oder die graka zu warm wird aber glück gehabt


----------



## TheSuperNova (24. April 2014)

Merkt man denn vom Sound her einen großen Unterschied zwischen interner und externer Soundkarte?

Ich weiß, dass mein Turtle Beach Ear Force x12 sowieso nicht das Beste ist, von daher


----------



## jamie (24. April 2014)

TheSuperNova schrieb:


> Merkt man denn vom Sound her einen großen Unterschied zwischen interner und externer Soundkarte?
> 
> Ich weiß, dass mein Turtle Beach Ear Force x12 sowieso nicht das Beste ist, von daher


 
Kann man gar nicht pauschalieren, weil für den Sound nicht die Bauform, sondern die verbaute Technik entscheidend ist.


----------



## Thallassa (24. April 2014)

TheSuperNova schrieb:


> Merkt man denn vom Sound her einen großen Unterschied zwischen interner und externer Soundkarte?
> 
> Ich weiß, dass mein Turtle Beach Ear Force x12 sowieso nicht das Beste ist, von daher


 
Von technischer Ebene merkt man keinen Unterschied.
Vorausgesetzt man hat exakt die gleiche Technik, so nimmt der Controller, ob nun PCIe (voraussetzung: Nativ!) oder PCI (nativ) oder USB (nativ) keinen merklichen Einfluss auf den Sound.
Interne Soundkarten sind aber weitaus störungsanfälliger, als Externe.

Auch aufgrund dieser Störungsanfälligkeit gibt's keine wirklichen internen High-End Soundkarten (zumindest nicht für Consumer als Zielgruppe) - das meiste sauteure Zeugs ist daher extern, seien es recording-interfaces oder KHVs/DACs


----------



## TheSuperNova (24. April 2014)

Wollte mir diese externe Soundkarte holen 'Asus Xonar U3'.

Was haltet ihr von der?


----------



## Jeanboy (24. April 2014)

TheSuperNova schrieb:


> Merkt man denn vom Sound her einen großen Unterschied zwischen interner und externer Soundkarte?
> 
> Ich weiß, dass mein Turtle Beach Ear Force x12 sowieso nicht das Beste ist, von daher


 
intern oder extern hat nichts mit Klangqualität zutun, beides kann gleich gut klingen


----------



## Thallassa (24. April 2014)

TheSuperNova schrieb:


> Welche verbaute Technik meinst du damit?


Die Technik, welche für den Klang verantwortlich ist. Also OPAMPs, KHV, DAC, Kondensatoren, etc.
Mir ist allerdings keine Soundkarte bekannt, die es in USB- und PCI(e)-Form baugleich erhältlich gibt.


----------



## Jeanboy (24. April 2014)

Für das Turtle Beach wird die U3 locker ausreichen, eine interne DGX wäre aber besser, wenn du mal etwas Besseres kaufen willst


----------



## TheSuperNova (24. April 2014)

Ich habe allerdings leider die Befürchtung, dass diese wie zuvor schon erwähnt anfälliger für Störungen sind, und ich dieses Rauschen weiterhin habe..
Deshalb bin ich noch unentschlossen was ich wirklich machen soll..


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (24. April 2014)

mit einer externen nicht


----------



## Jeanboy (24. April 2014)

TheSuperNova schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings leider die Befürchtung, dass diese wie zuvor schon erwähnt anfälliger für Störungen sind, und ich dieses Rauschen weiterhin habe..
> Deshalb bin ich noch unentschlossen was ich wirklich machen soll..


 
Teste es doch einfach aus, hatten wir doch schon vor 2 Seiten beschlossen?


----------



## Lazymonkey (27. Februar 2019)

Ich habe eine Soundkarte aber habe auch das Störgeräusch bei spielen.


----------



## ToflixGamer (1. März 2019)

TheSuperNova schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings leider die Befürchtung, dass diese wie zuvor schon erwähnt anfälliger für Störungen sind, und ich dieses Rauschen weiterhin habe..
> Deshalb bin ich noch unentschlossen was ich wirklich machen soll..



Wenn du unentschlossen bist, kauf ne externe Soundkarte. Dann hast du zwar ein extra Gerät, allerdings kannst du das gute Stück überall mit hinnehmen und hast dafür mit einer extrem hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Störgeräusche.


----------

